# Grangetown - move in



## Beaver Beez (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm looking for to move in to Grangetown --> Penarth Rd/Redlaver St/North St/Paget Ln I will probably work in "the City" and walk everyday on foot. Do you think it's safe for a woman? What about cars with abroad register plates parked on the street? PreviousIy, lived near Coal Exchange and walked Bute Street rather often and didn't feel unsafe. I have mixed feelings driving Penarth Road :-/


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi
welcome
don't really know that area well enough to give a proper answer but think you should be ok depending on the time of night
obviously keep to the main roads and get a taxi if late
and guess car will be fine if you have the right docs and it isn't too flash

why are you wanting to move there if working in town?
and a lot of people say bute st is dodgy and iirc the crime stats do back it up
any chance of cycling?
pob lwc


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2013)

or the number 8 bus?


----------



## Beaver Beez (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi, I found pretty nice loft conversion and simply loved it.
Most of the city flats don't come with parking and I have a tight budget max 600.
We have only one car and partner usually works outskirts of Cardiff so probably he will have a car.
Cycling it's a great idea but with Wales weather ... )))))
I'm so confused .... I read so much about stabbing, prostitution in Grangetown :/


----------



## Beaver Beez (Jul 18, 2013)

I just realised how incompetent letting agencys are they assured me I'm the first to view and couple of minutes they informed that flat is already rented. 
I'm pissed :-/


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2013)

.


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 20, 2013)

Beaver Beez said:


> Hi, I found pretty nice loft conversion and simply loved it.
> Most of the city flats don't come with parking and I have a tight budget max 600.
> We have only one car and partner usually works outskirts of Cardiff so probably he will have a car.
> Cycling it's a great idea but with Wales weather ... )))))
> I'm so confused .... I read so much about stabbing, prostitution in Grangetown :/



I know plenty of people who live happily in grange town. It's a bit dodgy but its not the Bronx. It's got good eateries and good pubs. You'll be fine and I'm sure very happy living there.

I however wouldn't move there cos I'm a snob.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 21, 2013)

As la ressistance says, There are no delis, boutique home interior stores or French fusion dining establishments to be found there. I'm told you have to walk miles to find quinoa and nary a Michelin star in sight.

For those reasons you simply must avoid Grangetown!


----------



## nogojones (Jul 21, 2013)

Grange is fine. Lived in Redlaver St way back. I think there was a couple of mugging down the embankment a couple of years back, but not heard of that much grief of late


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 22, 2013)

I used to live on Paget st and would regularly walk home from town in the early hours with no problem, and this was before the neighbourhood watch moved the working girls on.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 24, 2013)

I live in Grangetown (just behind Penarth road). Lived here for 2 years renting and liked it so much I decided to buy a house here. It's a bit edgy at times, but location-wise there's nowhere better in Cardiff IMO. 5mins to central station, good bus service, walking distance to the bay/town, penarth road good for big stores (wickes, B&Q, Halfords etc). Main post-office is there too. All my neighbours are friendly and help each other out quite a lot. I feel perfectly safe walking the streets, although the usual caution of living in a city is advised. If you didn't feel unsafe on bute st, you'll be find in Grangetown!

I keep hearing talk of it being an up and coming area, don't see it myself. Although we did get a Greggs a couple of months back.


----------



## Mindles$ (Aug 15, 2013)

A little off topic but I am moving into a flat just off Bute St, loudoun square area..

Is it really that bad an area?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

There's no denying that Butetown is definitely one of the edgier parts of Cardiff. It has kind of been enclosed by the development on Cardiff city centre to the North, and the Bay to the south. It's not helped by barrier of the bay train tracks, which isolates it from Lloyd George avenue (although some people may see that as a good thing! ) . I've had a few run-ins late at night over the years on bute street. Including one very unpleasant incident many years ago, that make me naturally wary of the area.

That being said, as lower-income inner city areas across the UK go, it really isn't that bad at all. It's currently in the middle of a 3yr £14m redevelopment of the shopping area, and it looks a lot lot better. The community centre is great, there's a new pharmacy which is very swish. And the outdoor sports stuff they've installed looks good too. Plus you're perfect walking distance to the Bay and the city centre. I hope in the long term the regeneration continues but that it holds off gentrifying too much, and allows long term residents to enjoy a good quality of life.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

On the topic of Grangetown, my little street is quiet, but the last few nights I've been looking after a dog and taken him out for walks every night. 

In two nights I saw a cop van screech up and hammer some guy to the ground and arrested him for assault. Another guy flipping out that he'd lamped someone in the pub and then got chased and beaten up (he was covered in blood). And finally some guy who came stumbling out of the Con Club with his cock out, pissing absolutely everywhere, in full view of about 8 kids and their parents. They looked traumatised.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2013)

grim!
touch wood nothing too bad round here yet apart from shit and dangerous parking


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

ddraig said:


> grim!
> touch wood nothing too bad round here yet apart from shit and dangerous parking


 

The lesson I learned is to avoid Corporation Road at all costs past 10pm. 

It's not that bad really.


----------



## Mindles$ (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, i went to recon the area & have a look at my flat from the outside, the block is in a right state, 4 of the 8 flats are boarded up guess i wont get much noise from the neighbours but aslong as i have a roof over my head, i dont care.

I have been homeless for far too long, since 2008.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2013)

good luck with it!


----------



## Mindles$ (Aug 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> good luck with it!


 
I went back today for a proper look as last time i was with a friend and they were flapping bcos i was making them late, it turns out the entire block of 8 flats is boarded up, there is no entrance or way in..maybe the council have it listed as part of the regeneration & it will be knocked down and rebuilt before i get the keys?I cant see me being the only person living in the block?


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 24, 2013)

Good luck with it mate, I don't know Cardiff, but massive respect for taking on something that may be a tad dodgy. Hope it isn't!


----------



## Mindles$ (Aug 27, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Good luck with it mate, I don't know Cardiff, but massive respect for taking on something that may be a tad dodgy. Hope it isn't!


Thanks, should be alright, i keep myself to myself and always smile and say hello to neighbours


----------

